# Indignata su Harry Potter!



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2008)

Warner bastardi!! Posticipare di un anno l'uscita del Principe Mezzosangue!!!

E oltretutto...è il mio libro preferito!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2008)

Capisci... qua c'è gente che agogna delle giornate intere per un cosiglio di Verena...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... poi questa ti apre di questi tred...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vere, figliola, tu c'hai un'immagine da mantenere.

Tu sei un'icona per noi, non puoi lasciarti andare così.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Settembre 2008)

vorrei aggiungere che ho sentito che il 7°film sarà in due puntate!!!!!!

E che l'ultimo libro (il prequal di un paio di pagine) non è ancora in giro!!!
Io lo voglio! Me lo avevano promesso per agosto!!!
Ora però escono le favole di Beedle il Bardo!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2008)

L'altra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...'nnamo bene...


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Warner bastardi!! Posticipare di un anno l'uscita del Principe Mezzosangue!!!
> 
> E oltretutto...è il mio libro preferito!


io è quasi un anno che aspetto il terzo di paolini, quello dei draghi


----------



## Grande82 (4 Settembre 2008)

CHI!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> CHI!?!?!?!?!?!?


come chi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.eldest.it/news.php







(doveva solo uscire a settembre scorso, come prima data  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Grande82 (4 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> come chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisci... qua c'è gente che agogna delle giornate intere per un cosiglio di Verena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma come Lupa, non lo sai? Io nel tempo libero...Harry Potter e uncinetto! Altro che consigli!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2008)

Avete guardato su Amazon?!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> come chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io che pensavo a paolini del vajont......


----------



## Old Holly (4 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> io è quasi un anno che aspetto il terzo di paolini, quello dei draghi



Allora siamo in due!


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Allora siamo in due!


eh, nel link che ho messo stavolta parlano del 31 ottobre in edizione speciale e qualche giorno dopo edizione normale .... stiamo a vedere


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

ma scusate gente....oltre che a lavorare, avere mariti, mogli, figli, amici, amanti e chi più ne ha più ne metta e stare su tradimento.net....dove cavolo lo trovate il tempo per leggere e vedere film??
Io accendo la tv alle 23 per 2 minuti xchè di solito nn c'è niente di interessante e poi mi infilo a letto (che è molto più interessante...!!!!), ma leggere....nain....nemmeno mentre sto sul trono!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2008)

Harry Potter?

Il padre del genere fantasy è Tolkien, tutto il resto è ispirato da lui.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2008)

Solo che è un mattonazzo...! (Tolkien) Alla quindicesima colazione mattutina di Bilbo Baggins ho gettato la spugna!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma scusate gente....oltre che a lavorare, avere mariti, mogli, figli, amici, amanti e chi più ne ha più ne metta e stare su tradimento.net....dove cavolo lo trovate il tempo per leggere e vedere film??
> Io accendo la tv alle 23 per 2 minuti xchè di solito nn c'è niente di interessante e poi mi infilo a letto (che è molto più interessante...!!!!), ma leggere....nain....nemmeno mentre sto sul trono!!!




io sono un modello multitasking!


----------



## Old Holly (5 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma scusate gente....oltre che a lavorare, avere mariti, mogli, figli, amici, amanti e chi più ne ha più ne metta e stare su tradimento.net....dove cavolo lo trovate il tempo per leggere e vedere film??
> Io accendo la tv alle 23 per 2 minuti xchè di solito nn c'è niente di interessante e poi mi infilo a letto (che è molto più interessante...!!!!), ma leggere....nain....nemmeno mentre sto sul trono!!!


Semplice: non lavoro e i miei figli sono adulti!!!! Mio marito lavora fuori, ci si vede a settimane alterne e nei WE.
La tele non la guardo quasi mai....


----------



## Old disperso (5 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Solo che è un mattonazzo...! (Tolkien) Alla quindicesima colazione mattutina di Bilbo Baggins ho gettato la spugna!



leggi il Silmarillion sempre di tolkien poi mi racconti...na fatica...

comunque Michael Moorcok è l'inventore del fantasy modermo scrivendo "la saga Elric di Melnibonè"
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Moorcock


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

visto che amate i fantasy, nessuno di voi conosce David Gemmel e i suoi libri ?
storia romanzata tipo la guerra di troia e altro.
ve li consiglio , sono bellissimi


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Semplice: non lavoro e i miei figli sono adulti!!!! Mio marito lavora fuori, ci si vede a settimane alterne e nei WE.
> La tele non la guardo quasi mai....


 
ahmbeh.....grazie mille eh?


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono un modello multitasking!


 
i miei rispetti vossignoria!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Harry Potter?
> 
> Il padre del genere fantasy è Tolkien, tutto il resto è ispirato da lui.


Il problema con Tolkien è che se lo leggi per primo, poi non puoi più leggere altro fantasy... la trilogia è letteratura.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il problema con Tolkien è che se lo leggi per primo, poi non puoi più leggere altro fantasy... la trilogia è letteratura.


 
Infatti, lui è il paradigma, gli altri prendono spunto da lui.
Cara Vere, c'è molto di più nei suoi libri, oltre alle colazioni degli hobbit!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2008)

si pero' du' palle! (e lasciatelo dire da una che di libri ne legge tanti...ma tanti..)


----------



## Old Confù (5 Settembre 2008)

*che nessuno si offenda...*

ma a me Harry Potter e il Fantasy in generale m'hanno fatto sempre cag@@re!!!

a meno che non si tratti di fantastico orrorifico....gotico....!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma a me Harry Potter e il Fantasy in generale m'hanno fatto sempre cag@@re!!!
> 
> a meno che non si tratti di fantastico orrorifico....gotico....!!!!


MI RIFIUTO DI INSERIRE HARRY POTTER NEL GENERE FANTASY CON IN SIGNORE DEGLI ANELLI!!!
C'E' UN ABISSO!!!!!!! 
E SE VOLETE BANNATEMI PURE, MA CERTE COSE SI URLANO!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MI RIFIUTO DI INSERIRE HARRY POTTER NEL GENERE FANTASY CON IN SIGNORE DEGLI ANELLI!!!
> C'E' UN ABISSO!!!!!!!
> E SE VOLETE BANNATEMI PURE, MA CERTE COSE SI URLANO!


Ma ce l'hai con me?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per la cronaca, a me fa schifo anche Il Signore degli Anelli!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANATEMA!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MI RIFIUTO DI INSERIRE HARRY POTTER NEL GENERE FANTASY CON IN SIGNORE DEGLI ANELLI!!!
> C'E' UN ABISSO!!!!!!!
> E SE VOLETE BANNATEMI PURE, MA CERTE COSE SI URLANO!

























Brava Grande!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2008)

Ehm..Grande intendi quel che intende Giusy?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2008)

no, temo che siamo sui due versanti della montagna.
a lei il fantasy lo lascio tutto.
io mi tengo la saga fantastico-realistica più bella ed entusiasmante che abbia mai letto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




HArry for ever!
Anceh se ora mi sento vagamente dodicenne....................... ma ditemi voi se potete paragonare il padron frodo al ragazzino occhialuto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, temo che siamo sui due versanti della montagna.
> a lei il fantasy lo lascio tutto.
> io mi tengo la saga fantastico-realistica più bella ed entusiasmante che abbia mai letto!
> 
> ...


 Principalmente per chi ha figli maschi (o ci ha a che fare per lavoro), avete mai letto la serie "L'indiano nell'armadio?"


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, temo che siamo sui due versanti della montagna.
> a lei il fantasy lo lascio tutto.
> io mi tengo la saga fantastico-realistica più bella ed entusiasmante che abbia mai letto!
> 
> ...


AH ECCO CONCORDO!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Principalmente per chi ha figli maschi (o ci ha a che fare per lavoro), avete mai letto la serie "L'indiano nell'armadio?"



ho visto il film!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sul serio. So che ci hanno fatto un film.

A proposito, ho letto Narnia, non è il mio genere, ma i film non mi sono dispiaciuti...(lo so, sono una bambinona!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho visto il film!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho visto il film, ma perde molto del dialogo interiore poi il film riunisce 2 libri, la serie completa sono 4 e, come Harry Potter, segue la crescita.

Ho visto il film l'altra sera, mi è piaciuto molto, anche se i simbolismi sono un po' troppo scoperti per un adulto.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, temo che siamo sui due versanti della montagna.
> a lei il fantasy lo lascio tutto.
> io mi tengo la saga fantastico-realistica più bella ed entusiasmante che abbia mai letto!
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io ho visto il film, ma perde molto del dialogo interiore poi il film riunisce 2 libri, la serie completa sono 4 e, come Harry Potter, segue la crescita.
> 
> Ho visto il film l'altra sera, mi è piaciuto molto, anche se i simbolismi sono un po' troppo scoperti per un adulto.


ho visto il secondo al cinema pochi giorni fa con mia figlia (la nostra consueta uscita "tra donne" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , e non mi è dispiaciuto, ma il primo è piu' d'impatto tematicamente e spettacolarmente. Non male i due italiani Pier Francesco Favino (già transfuga a Hollywood per "Una notte al museo") e Sergio Castellitto!

La scorsa settimana ho visto LA BUSSOLA D'ORO e francamente non mi è piaciuto, è stato pensato come inizio di una trilogia o giu' di lì, e quindi molte cose non erano spiegate, e il film era troppo corto, aveva un forte senso di "incompiuto". Ma ai miei figli, surprise, è piaciuto piu' di Narnia!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>



sono cose diverse...pensa che io penso che il Whedonverse, quello delle serie TV Buffy & Angel, sia ancora meglio di Harry Potter!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Principalmente per chi ha figli maschi (o ci ha a che fare per lavoro), avete mai letto la serie "L'indiano nell'armadio?"


 mai, ma me lo vorrei procurare a questo punto!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2008)

ma narnia com'è scritto?
tipo favola o come harry? con approfondimento psicologico, personaggi a tutto tondo, crescita...


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *MI RIFIUTO DI INSERIRE HARRY POTTER NEL GENERE FANTASY CON IN SIGNORE DEGLI ANELLI*!!!
> C'E' UN ABISSO!!!!!!!
> E SE VOLETE BANNATEMI PURE, MA CERTE COSE SI URLANO!


 Infatti il primo è un libro per ragazzi, il secondo uno dei massimi capolavori del ventesimo secolo.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti il primo è un libro per ragazzi, il secondo uno dei massimi capolavori del ventesimo secolo.


 
Diglielo, diglielo!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MI RIFIUTO DI INSERIRE HARRY POTTER NEL GENERE FANTASY CON IN SIGNORE DEGLI ANELLI!!!
> C'E' UN ABISSO!!!!!!!
> E SE VOLETE BANNATEMI PURE, MA CERTE COSE SI URLANO!


Bannatela o legatele le mani dietro la schiena affinche' non scriva cazzate


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Diglielo, diglielo!


 Anni fa ho accompagnato mia figlia a vedere "Harry Potter e il calice di fuoco"... poi ha visto da poco in dvd la trilogia tolkeniana. Da llora mi chiede quando uscirà il 4° film su Tolkien, e fortunatamente si è scordata il maghetto (che tra l'altro ormai sarà maggiorenne).


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Uhmmm... a me il film ha fatto dormire alla grandona


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm... a me il film ha fatto dormire alla grandona


 Ma quale? Il Signore degli Anelli o Harry Potter?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quale? Il Signore degli Anelli o Harry Potter?



Il signore degli anelli... il film e' seriamente palloso... Harry _Pot_ manco me l'inchiulo


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm... a me il film ha fatto dormire alla grandona


Anatema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anatema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Il film e' una cagata di film... diciamolo.... stendiamo anche un velo pietoso sul musical


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il film e' una cagata di film... diciamolo.... stendiamo anche un velo pietoso sul musical


Il film è fantastico.
E poi c'è Virgo....


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il film e' una cagata di film... diciamolo.... stendiamo anche un velo pietoso sul musical


 I tre film riescono a riprendere lo spirito del libro... se li ritieni tali, probabilmente non sopporti il genere fantasy. Non so se hai mali letto la trilogia.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I tre film riescono a riprendere lo spirito del libro... se li ritieni tali, probabilmente non sopporti il genere fantasy. Non so se hai mali letto la trilogia.


Si in 5 giorni... me la sono sfiammata... ma il film continua a farmi cagare


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si in 5 giorni... me la sono sfiammata... ma il film continua a farmi cagare


Chiaramente il film non rispetta in pieno il libro, ma io l'ho trovato davvero ben realizzato, in alcuni punti fedele all'atmosfera del libro...


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si in 5 giorni... me la sono sfiammata... ma il film continua a farmi cagare


 Quindi ti è piaciuto il libro, ma non sopporti i film... secondo me invece, vista l'impresa di portare sullo schermo Tolkien, ci sono riusciti piuttosto bene.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Chiaramente il film non rispetta in pieno il libro, ma io l'ho trovato davvero ben realizzato, *in alcuni punti fedele all'atmosfera del libro*...


In più di alcuni... soprattutto "La compagnia dell'Anello" riesce a recuperarne in pieno lo spirito. Il secondo invece "Le due torri", a mio avviso è quello che ci riesce meno.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi ti è piaciuto il libro, ma non sopporti i film... secondo me invece, vista l'impresa di portare sullo schermo Tolkien, ci sono riusciti piuttosto bene.


Sara' ma io mi sono addormentata...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In più di alcuni... soprattutto "La compagnia dell'Anello" riesce a recuperarne in pieno lo spirito. Il secondo invece "Le due torri", a mio avviso è quello che ci riesce meno.


Concordo.... troppa guerra....


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Concordo.... troppa guerra....


 Si infatti, e più in generale è troppo avventuroso e spettacolare. La cosa che non sopporto dei film, è l'assenza di Tom Bombadil


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si infatti, e più in generale è troppo avventuroso e spettacolare. La cosa che non sopporto dei film, è l'assenza di Tom Bombadil


Vero.... una gravissima mancanza.... 
Ma lo sai che io ho pianto quando Gandalf è caduto nelle miniere di Moria?


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma io mi sono addormentata...
















 Ma che ti aspettavi?


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anche a me sono piaciuti i film del Signore degli Anelli.
Una volta ho fatto l'errore di vedere un film consigliato da Lettrice e Fischio: The Big Kauna.
Una cagata pazzesca!
Non succede niente in tutto il film.
Avranno speso al massimo 350 euro per girare quel film.
Lettrice ha dei gusti molto discutibili e non capisce niente di film belli.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me sono piaciuti i film del Signore degli Anelli.
> Una volta ho fatto l'errore di vedere un film consigliato da Lettrice e Fischio: The Big Kauna.
> Una cagata pazzesca!
> Non succede niente in tutto il film.
> ...















anch'io m'incazzo come un toro quando sciolgono peani su un film , lo prendo e fa cacare!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

ma come fate a paragonare Harry potter con il signore degli anelli?
sono due generi diversi!!!

A me il signore degli anelli mi rompe.
finchè ho imparato nomi e ruoli ho perso il filo della storia. i film sono barbosi, scene di guerra infinite.... mah! Il libro ammetto di non averlo aperto.
HP invece va letto, non visto!!! Un film è solo un film, ma quando un libro sa trasmetterti i volti e i caratteri dei personaggi, la loro crescita, le ambiguità, il sogno di un posto parallelo a questo dove le cose hanno un altro senso, la magia ma anche la relatisticità che i protagonisti hanno...... beh, è un libro che vale la pena leggere.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma come fate a paragonare Harry potter con il signore degli anelli?
> sono due generi diversi!!!
> 
> *A me il signore degli anelli mi rompe.*
> ...


Viva la sincerità... però non è certo una buona base da cui partire per giudicare un'opera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Dai, seriamente... paragonare un libro per ragazzi alla trilogia di Tolkien è assurdo. Uno è una favoletta, l'altro il capolavoro del genere fantasy.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Viva la sincerità... però non è certo una buona base da cui partire per giudicare un'opera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti ho espresso il mio giudizio solo sul film e non sul testo!
Non è il mio genere, in fantasy.
Per questo dico che HP non è un fantasy. E dico (avando letto i libri) che HP mi piace e non è una semplice favola per ragazzi!
Ho 25anni, una laurea e un diploma di liceo, leggo moltissimo e posso dirti che l'ultimo libro comprendeva almeno due termini che ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario! E l'approfondimento dei personaggi è eccezionale! Oltre ai piccoli legami che da un libro all'altro fanno capire come sia un libro in 7 parti e non un best seller con successive aggiunte per cavalcare il successo! Tu hai letto HP per dire che è una favoletta?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me sono piaciuti i film del Signore degli Anelli.
> Una volta ho fatto l'errore di vedere un film consigliato da Lettrice e Fischio: The Big Kauna.
> Una cagata pazzesca!
> Non succede niente in tutto il film.
> ...



Affittati i dieci comandamenti e non rompere i coglions


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma infatti ho espresso il mio giudizio solo sul film e non sul testo!
> Non è il mio genere, in fantasy.
> Per questo dico che HP non è un fantasy. E dico (avando letto i libri) che HP mi piace e non è una semplice favola per ragazzi!
> Ho 25anni, una laurea e un diploma di liceo, leggo moltissimo e posso dirti che l'ultimo libro comprendeva almeno due termini che ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario! E l'approfondimento dei personaggi è eccezionale! Oltre ai piccoli legami che da un libro all'altro fanno capire come sia un libro in 7 parti e non un best seller con successive aggiunte per cavalcare il successo! Tu hai letto HP per dire che è una favoletta?


Onestamente ho letto l'inizio del primo HP a scrocco alla Feltrinelli e mi ha fatto cagare... 

Ma Grande e' una questione di gusti...


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Ho letto quasi tutto di Tolkien, pure il Silmarillion  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ne sono rimasta entusiasta specie per la trilogia e "lo hobbit".

Ho letto pure tutti e 7 i libri di Harry Potter: li trovo veramente fantastici e non è vero che sono favolette per ragazzini.

Non capisco perché se mi piace uno non mi debba piacere anche l'altro!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho letto quasi tutto di Tolkien, pure il Silmarillion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma fai bene... io ho detto che e' questione di gusti...


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma infatti ho espresso il mio giudizio solo sul film e non sul testo!
> Non è il mio genere, in fantasy.
> Per questo dico che HP non è un fantasy. E dico (avando letto i libri) che HP mi piace e non è una semplice favola per ragazzi!
> Ho 25anni, una laurea e un diploma di liceo, leggo moltissimo e posso dirti che l'ultimo libro comprendeva almeno due termini che ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario! E l'approfondimento dei personaggi è eccezionale! Oltre ai piccoli legami che da un libro all'altro fanno capire come sia un libro in 7 parti e non un best seller con successive aggiunte per cavalcare il successo! Tu hai letto HP per dire che è una favoletta?


 Scusa ma se HP non è fantasy e non è una favola, a quale genere fa riferimento?
Mettere termini assurdi da cercare sul dizionario, non è certo indice di profondità e creatività... spero sarai d'accordo.
Si ho letto HP... o meglio ho provato a leggerlo. Ma a metà libro ho rinunciato.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho letto l'inizio del primo HP a scrocco alla Feltrinelli e mi ha fatto cagare...
> 
> *Ma Grande e' una questione di gusti...*


Piano però... dire che le melodie di Pupo sono meglio di quelle di Ludovico Van non è questione di gusti... o non solo, comunque. Nell'arte c'è una certa dose di oggettività.
Tolkien è uno grandissimo scrittore, ovviamente può piacere o meno... ma non è solo questione di gusti.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piano però... dire che le melodie di Pupo sono meglio di quelle di Ludovico Van non è questione di gusti... o non solo, comunque. Nell'arte c'è una certa dose di oggettività.
> Tolkien è uno grandissimo scrittore, ovviamente può piacere o meno... ma non è solo questione di gusti.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo... HP non e' scritto male, perche' l'oggettivita nell'arte riguarda principalmente la tecnica... solo non mi piace...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_books 

 
Sono stime molto approssimate ma pare che Il Signore degli anelli sia uno dei libri più venduti di tutti i tempi (150 milioni di copie).
I libri di Harry Potter hanno venduto complessivamente 400 milioni di copie.
Per non far torto a nessuno io non ho letto ne l'uno ne l'altro.
L'unica italiana della lista è Susanna Tamaro. Non so come mai non compaiano Manzoni e Dante in questa lista.



 
P.S. Ho visto solo un film di Harry Potter e mi è parso un film per ragazzini.

Comunque volevo dire che Lettrice più che una cinefila è una cinofila.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_books
> 
> 
> Sono stime molto approssimate ma pare che Il Signore degli anelli sia uno dei libri più venduti di tutti i tempi (150 milioni di copie).
> ...


 Manzoni scriveva soap seicentesche... all'estero non sanno nemmeno chi sia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




"I promessi sposi" è la storia più irrealistica possa esistere... ecco, quello è vero fantasy, altro che Tolkien


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_books
> 
> 
> Sono stime molto approssimate ma pare che Il Signore degli anelli sia uno dei libri più venduti di tutti i tempi (150 milioni di copie).
> ...


 ... che pena l'Innominato che piange come una fanciulla....


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Manzoni scriveva soap seicentesche... all'estero non sanno nemmeno chi sia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io Promessi sposi sono stato costretto a leggerli alle superiori, ma mi era sembrato un buon romanzo.
Onestamente non ci capisco niente ne di letteratura ne di cinema.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io Promessi sposi sono stato costretto a leggerli alle superiori, ma mi era sembrato un buon romanzo.
> Onestamente non ci capisco niente ne di letteratura ne di cinema.


Io l'ho riletto dopo la scuola e l'ho trovato assurdo... la tecnica di scrittura è ottima, ma la storia è penosa. Neanche "un posto al sole" è così banale...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'ho riletto dopo la scuola e l'ho trovato assurdo... la tecnica di scrittura è ottima, ma la storia è penosa. Neanche "un posto al sole" è così banale...


lo guardi pure tu?


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo guardi pure tu?


 mi capita di guardarlo qualche volta se aspetto un programma su rai 3 che inizi alle 9... Ballarò di solito. Dal poco che ho visto, è decisamente superiore al polpettone manzoniano...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Volevo solo comunicarvi che Giobbe e' cane rognoso e gli puzza lo sfiato


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volevo solo comunicarvi che Giobbe e' cane rognoso e gli puzza lo sfiato



Mò me lo segno....


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volevo solo comunicarvi che Giobbe e' cane rognoso e gli puzza lo sfiato


 Ma tu come lo sai????


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mò me lo segno....



Grazie Holly.

Se c'hai un po' di tempo scrivi anche qualche pm a riguardo...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volevo solo comunicarvi che Giobbe e' cane rognoso e gli puzza lo sfiato


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu come lo sai????


Sono cinofila


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie Holly.
> 
> Se c'hai un po' di tempo scrivi anche qualche pm a riguardo...



Prego, provvederò senz'altro indugio!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Il mio prof al liceo si è rifiutato di farci studiare Manzoni e quindi di leggere i promessi sposi. Mi sono rifatta quando ho visto la versione del trio Solenghi, lopez e marchesini. Mi è quasi piaciuto
Io ammetto di guardare quella cacata di un posto al sole , stasera ricomincia!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'ho riletto dopo la scuola e l'ho trovato assurdo... la tecnica di scrittura è ottima, ma la storia è penosa. Neanche "un posto al sole" è così banale...


Provocatore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I promessi sposi è da leggere e rileggere e i suoi personaggi sono sempre attuali.

I romanzi che vengono considerati per ragazzi sono romanzi di formazione e li apprezziamo quanto più sono vicini alle nostre problematiche di crescita.
Da insegnante e da madre ho cominciato ad apprezzare romanzi, film e telefilm che hanno questa funzione.
E' stato considerato per molto tempo un libro per ragazzi L'isola del tesoro (e lo è), ma i personaggi mai del tutto buoni o cattivi sono degli esempi di umanità. Mancano le donne... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...vi è solo la madre.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho letto l'inizio del primo HP a scrocco alla Feltrinelli e mi ha fatto cagare...
> 
> Ma Grande e' una questione di gusti...


 politically correct!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2008)

No, due termini difficili non fanno un buon testo.
Ma la qualità delle descrizioni, dell'introspezione, del lavoro di ricerca che si immagina dietro alle strutture dei capitoli e delle singole frasi sì.
E lo stesso dicasi per la capacità di connettere i libri e i personaggi fra loro come fossero un unico grande testo. 
E' un romanzo di formazione. Sì, credo potrei definirlo così. Ma anche di intrattenimento. 
Certamente può non piacere ma come per manzoni non si può dire sia scritto male. Soprattutto in lingua originale (la traduzione italiana dei primissimi perde qualcosa proprio per l'idea che fosse fantasy per ragazzini).


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Provocatore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mille volte meglio "Il gattopardo"... se dovessi scegliere un romanzo da far leggere durante l'anno ai ragazzi a scuola, non avrei alcun dubbio. Mi dici cosa c'è di realistico nel giansenismo manzoniano? Cosa c'è di realistico in una storia a lieto ine dove tutti i cattivi muoiono di peste e i buoni si salvano tutti? Dove un nobile spagnolo arma tutti quei casini per farsi una povera contadina? Dai, lo sappiamo tutti come sarebbero andate a finire le cose!
Ma infatti... certi ignoranti considerano per ragazzi libri come "Moby Dick" e "Il richiamo della foresta".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio "Il gattopardo"... se dovessi scegliere un romanzo da far leggere durante l'anno ai ragazzi a scuola, non avrei alcun dubbio. Mi dici cosa c'è di realistico nel giansenismo manzoniano? Cosa c'è di realistico in una storia a lieto ine dove tutti i cattivi muoiono di peste e i buoni si salvano tutti? Dove un nobile spagnolo arma tutti quei casini per farsi una povera contadina? Dai, lo sappiamo tutti come sarebbero andate a finire le cose!
> Ma infatti... certi ignoranti considerano per ragazzi libri come "Moby Dick" e "Il richiamo della foresta".


 Don Rodrigo non fa tutto quel casino per una contadina ...ma perché una contadina l'ha respinto e l'ha messo di fronte a sè stesso un sè stesso che non vuole riconoscere.
Se c'è la peste ...è normale che molti muoiano e che alcuni, soprattutto i giovani e robusti, sopravvivano. Poi è chiaro che Manzoni voleva far passare l'idea della provvidenza.
Un po' ci crediamo tutti che la vita stessa chiuda i conti...
E poi, dai, mica un racconto deve essere realistico ...deve essere verosimile e ben altro, deve trasmettere una visione della vita e I Promessi Sposi lo è e lo fa ...anche Il Gattopardo è grandioso.
Bisogna leggerne uno solo?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Don Rodrigo non fa tutto quel casino per una contadina ...ma perché una contadina l'ha respinto e l'ha messo di fronte a sè stesso un sè stesso che non vuole riconoscere.
> Se c'è la peste ...è normale che molti muoiano e che alcuni, soprattutto i giovani e robusti, sopravvivano. Poi è chiaro che Manzoni voleva far passare l'idea della provvidenza.
> Un po' ci crediamo tutti che la vita stessa chiuda i conti...
> E poi, dai, mica un racconto deve essere realistico ...deve essere verosimile e ben altro, deve trasmettere una visione della vita e I Promessi Sposi lo è e lo fa ...anche Il Gattopardo è grandioso.
> Bisogna leggerne uno solo?


Purtroppo si, almeno quando andavo a scuola io si leggeva Manzoni e basta. Credo purtroppo che il principe di Salina non sarà mai letto in classe, per motivi fin troppo ovvi.
Ma te l'immagini cosa sarebbe successo nel '600 se un nobile spagnolo veniva respinto dalla contadina? Guarda, te lo racconta il principe Fabrizio, quando rimpiange di non poter fare ad Angelica quello che avrebbero fatto in quattro e quattr'otto i suoi avi un paio di secoli prima.
Agnese era giovane e robusta? E Don Abbondio? Semmai erano giovani e robusti il Griso e Don Rodrigo, che però guardacaso muoiono. Ok un romanzo dev'essere verosimile, sono d'accordo. Nel suo genere, anche la fantascienza dev'esseer verosimile. Ma cosa c'è di verosimile in un romanzo del genere? Vuol far credere che stando zitti e buoni, e non opponendosi alle prepotenze, il Cielo sistemerà le cose. Ma non funziona mai così.
Secondo me, è uno dei romanzi più sopravvalutati della storia della letteratura... ci serviva un Victor Hugo nazionale, ed abbiamo impalmato Manzoni.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, almeno quando andavo a scuola io si leggeva Manzoni e basta. Credo purtroppo che il principe di Salina non sarà mai letto in classe, per motivi fin troppo ovvi.
> Ma te l'immagini cosa sarebbe successo nel '600 se un nobile spagnolo veniva respinto dalla contadina? Guarda, te lo racconta il principe Fabrizio, quando rimpiange di non poter fare ad Angelica quello che avrebbero fatto in quattro e quattr'otto i suoi avi un paio di secoli prima.
> Agnese era giovane e robusta? E Don Abbondio? Semmai erano giovani e robusti il Griso e Don Rodrigo, che però guardacaso muoiono. Ok un romanzo dev'essere verosimile, sono d'accordo. Nel suo genere, anche la fantascienza dev'esseer verosimile. Ma cosa c'è di verosimile in un romanzo del genere? Vuol far credere che stando zitti e buoni, e non opponendosi alle prepotenze, il Cielo sistemerà le cose. Ma non funziona mai così.
> Secondo me, è uno dei romanzi più sopravvalutati della storia della letteratura... ci serviva un Victor Hugo nazionale, ed abbiamo impalmato Manzoni.


vabbè mo non esageriamo, sempre esterofili  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tanto il problema è che è il leggerli a scuola che li rovina sti romanzi ..... quindi anche se si leggesse altro dopo esser passato sotto le grinfie scolastiche ....... verrebbe ampiamente denigrato


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> vabbè mo non esageriamo, sempre esterofili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non sempre esterofili... ma nemmeno autarchici senza sugo. Non è che siccome Manzoni è italiano, questo ne fa automaticamente un grande della letteratura mondiale, eh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'ho riletto dopo la scuola, mi ha deluso ancora di più. Guardacaso, questo non capita con la Divina Commedia. Eppure anche quella si studia a scuola.


----------



## Old Confù (9 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho visto il film!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!Il primo è in assoluto il film più brutto che abbia mai visto(batte Harry & Frodo assieme!!!





  )  ...No dai, Narnia no!!!!Mi sono rifiutata di vedere il secondo!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!Il primo è in assoluto il film più brutto che abbia mai visto(batte Harry & Frodo assieme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' carino, non per adulti, ma per bambini e ragazzi sì!  
Pr adulti è un po' troppo "costruito", ma anche Calvino lo è e non smette di essere oltre che leggibile, godibile, specialmente "Se una notte d'inverno un viaggiatore..."


----------



## Old Confù (9 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' carino, non per adulti, ma per bambini e ragazzi sì!
> Pr adulti è un po' troppo "costruito", ma anche Calvino lo è e non smette di essere oltre che leggibile, godibile, specialmente "Se una notte d'inverno un viaggiatore..."


Calvino è un'altra cosa...non solo per i contenuti, ma anche per lo stile....che di costruito ha ben poco...anzi la mia prof. della tesi lo consiglia a tutti i suoi laureandi(per la scrittura della tesi) proprio per la sua sintassi chiara e diretta...che rende gli argomenti (mi riferisco non solo a quelli fantastici)facilmente fruibili....

Personalmente, adesso però di Calvino sto leggendo _Gli Amori Difficili_...

Narnia lo trovo inseguibile e noioso...e poi vi prego il leone con l'accento britannico non si può sentire!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!Il primo è in assoluto il film più brutto che abbia mai visto(batte Harry & Frodo assieme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C.S. Lewis e Tolkien erano amici. Uno doveva scrivere una storia lontana nel tempo (Tolkien) e l'altro una storia lontana nello spazio (Lewis).
Di C.S. Lewis non ho letto Narnia (troppo lungo) ma un breve racconto intitolato il “Il grande divorzio”. Mi è piaciuto molto.
“Lettere di Berlicche” è interessante ma un po' noioso.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Calvino è un'altra cosa...non solo per i contenuti, ma anche per lo stile....che di costruito ha ben poco...anzi la mia prof. della tesi lo consiglia a tutti i suoi laureandi(per la scrittura della tesi) proprio per la sua sintassi chiara e diretta...che rende gli argomenti (mi riferisco non solo a quelli fantastici)facilmente fruibili....
> 
> Personalmente, adesso però di Calvino sto leggendo _Gli Amori Difficili_...
> 
> Narnia lo trovo inseguibile e noioso...e poi vi prego il leone con l'accento britannico non si può sentire!!!


Alle medie mi hanno costretto a leggere Marcovaldo.
Non mi ricordo niente ma a quel tempo questo libro mi sembrava una caxxata (senza offesa per Calvino che deve essere un genio della letteratura).
Un anno prima come libro di narrativa avevano adottato "Un pianeta da salvare": un saggio sull'ecologia. Lo trovavo bellissimo, ero incazzato come una bestia con gli inquinatori.


----------



## Old Confù (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alle medie mi hanno costretto a leggere *Marcovaldo*.
> Non mi ricordo niente ma a quel tempo questo libro mi sembrava una caxxata (senza offesa per Calvino che deve essere un genio della letteratura).
> Un anno prima come libro di narrativa avevano adottato "Un pianeta da salvare": un saggio sull'ecologia. Lo trovavo bellissimo, ero incazzato come una bestia con gli inquinatori.


Marcovaldo è un mito...però adesso  ( e già ai miei tempi) credo faccia parte della narrativa per scuole elementari.... per bimbi è davvero carino...


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2008)

Posto che... ci tengo a dire... Manzoni a Hugo non potrebbe nemmeno pulirgli le unghie e a Calvino alacciargli le scarpe...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non saprei. Potter non l'ho mai letto.
Penso sia godibile, se lo leggono milioni di persone.

Certo lo stesso non si può dire di Tolkien.

Ma credo che Tolkien non abbia scritto la sua epopea (per altro c'ha messo vent'anni eh...) per essere godibile.

Credo che i due non siano paragonabili.

Non sono nemmeno così sicura che Tolkien sapesse di scrivere fantasy.

Penso che si sia partito dalle vecchie favole europee... ai vecchi racconti, alle mitologie.

Che si tratti di fantasy l'abbiamo deciso noi, molti anni dopo.


Se poi proprio dovessi dire, non credo che si possa attribuire a Tolkien il solo valore letterario. Anzi, io trovo che dal punto di vista letterario non sia poi così degno di attenzione.
Lo stile di scrittura è piuttosto monotono, non ricordo di avere mai sottolineato nemmeno un passaggio; niente che faccia saltare dalla sedia. E' buona la gestione dei tempi e il riannodare delle vicende, ma non lo raccomanderei come scrittore.
Di Tolkien a lasciare stupefatti è l'invenzione, la follia.
L'apologia di certi sentimenti e valori, l'analisi e la ri-proposizione di figure archetipe e salvifiche.

L'ho letto varie volte, la prima ero una bimba.

Tolkien era completamente matto.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2008)

ps:

Per gli eventuali amanti dello stile Fantasy, consiglio assolutamente (roba vecchia eh... anche questa) le due serie di Eddings:

I Belgarian e I Mallorean

Mò dirvi tutti i titoli e l'ordine cronologico non son buona perchè li ho letti un sacco di anni fa... ma ve li consiglio caldamente. Sono spassosissimi.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posto che... ci tengo a dire... Manzoni a Hugo non potrebbe nemmeno pulirgli le unghie e a Calvino alacciargli le scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' realmente geniale in questo. Un grandissimo artista. A me lo stile e la tecnica di scrittura piace, ma certo non è quello il suo punto forte.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

"Il Silmarillion" di Tolkien è grandioso, soprattutto nel racconto della creazione del mondo mediante un'armonia musicale...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

Personalmente trovo noiosissimo TUTTO il genere Fantasy (con buona pace di Tolkien).

Non mi era dispiaciuta la saga di Landover di Terry Brooks, ma al cinquecentesimo Elfo alzo bandiera bianca....

In Harry Potter, invece, specie gli ultimi due libri, che ho divorato, ci trovo la vita....


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> "Il Silmarillion" di Tolkien è grandioso, soprattutto nel racconto della creazione del mondo mediante un'armonia musicale...


La Genesi è meravigliosa... la musica che crea il mondo. E la sua caduta... fantastico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La cosa incredibile è che potrebbe esser vero!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La Genesi è meravigliosa... la musica che crea il mondo. E la sua caduta... fantastico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E quanti richiami alla mitologia greca e latina e di altre civiltà antiche ci sono!
Che cultura immensa!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E quanti richiami alla mitologia greca e latina e di altre civiltà antiche ci sono!
> Che cultura immensa!


 Beh era un grande tradizionalista, ed un esperto della mitologia... soprattutto nordica.


----------

